
Google Search trends in the US suggest a second wave is on its way - Kaibeezy
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/coronavirus-second-wave-us-google-trends-covid-19-symptoms-a9559371.html
======
Kaibeezy
The chart takes a sharp turn upward. Arkansas, Arizona, Utah, South Carolina,
oof.

